# Book Fair



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This is always worth a visit



he American University in Cairo will host a book fair from December 9 to December 12 at AUC’s Zamalek residence dorms.

The book fair will include bestsellers, books about the Egyptian revolution and children’s books.
The fourth day of the fair will include some book signings by several authors.


----------

